

Why is Internet Explorer not available for Mac? - askar

When Safari is available for both Mac and Windows why Internet Explorer is not available on Mac and other platforms?
======
wmf
IE was available for Mac until Safari came out. MS knows all about crushing
the competition by bundling your browser with the OS, so they just skipped to
the endgame and canceled IE.

------
lucisferre
IE9 isn't even available for Windows XP, I don't think need to say more. IE is
a part of Windows, nothing more.

------
dman
Microsoft Office is available for both Windows and OSX, why is iWork not
available for Windows ?

~~~
askar
Because Microsoft Office is a paid app and Microsoft want to squeeze some
juice there as well I guess where as IE is free...and so...

